# Ammo



## RugerDude (May 20, 2011)

What grain ammo should I use for a Ruger P95 9MM? Just for target shooting.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to HGF. You would be fine with 115, 124, or 147. I shoot more 124 (actually 125) than anything. That P-Series Ruger should eat anything.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The same as what you use for carry ammo, unless it's a range only gun then buy whatever is cheapest.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

115 would be the most common weight.


----------

